# San Martin Submariner Homage



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

Anyone bought this before? How's the quality? I am really interested in this San Martin Submariner Homage.

Comes in 2 dial types (circle and numbered indices applied at 3, 6, 9th hour markers) and 2 movements.

ETA 2824 = USD $372

ST 2130 = USD $260

From Chinese website Taobao.




























'











































Please give your experience in this brand.

Thank you!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No experience. 

The stick hands (non-mercedes) and a 2824 are the way to go IMHO as long as the price is not outrageous.


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> No experience.
> 
> The stick hands (non-mercedes) and a 2824 are the way to go IMHO as long as the price is not outrageous.


Updated in the first post. FYI, it's $370 USD for the 2824


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

I came across this and their Pan am homage a little while ago. I wish the lume wasn't so yellow but everything else looks good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

All it needs is for the bezel to be marked with all the minutes and it would be a perfect homage to the original Rolex Turn-o-graph (predecessor of the Submariner).










One problem though is that Rolex has trademarked the use of the word "Submariner" as a model name printed on a dial.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hopefully this shows up on ebay as I have no idea how to order an taobao...


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

kovy71 said:


> Hopefully this shows up on ebay as I have no idea how to order an taobao...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-ST...Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-6204/153031838474

It's on eBay with a noticeable increase in price.

SDF


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

SanDiegoFan said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-ST...Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-6204/153031838474
> 
> It's on eBay with a noticeable increase in price.
> 
> SDF


ah nice thank you but I was hoping for some "real life pictures" and the other dial variant, also the price seems to be a bit steep? I wonder if there is a difference to the tiger concept big crown, which sells for half the price.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

kovy71 said:


> ah nice thank you but I was hoping for some "real life pictures" and the other dial variant, also the price seems to be a bit steep? I wonder if there is a difference to the tiger concept big crown, which sells for half the price.


The eBay listing is for the Sea-Gull ST2130 variant. The current eBay price is approximately $100 more than the OP's listed Taobao price for the same model. The eBay seller is consistently and incrementally raising the eBay listing price. I wonder when/where the eBay price increases will stop.

SDF


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> ah nice thank you but I was hoping for some "real life pictures" and the other dial variant, also the price seems to be a bit steep? I wonder if there is a difference to the tiger concept big crown, which sells for half the price.


Same here. I am thinking at least a forum member here would have bought but may not see this thread yet. Hopefully we can get some input.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

SanDiegoFan said:


> The eBay listing is for the Sea-Gull ST2130 variant. The current eBay price is approximately $100 more than the OP's listed Taobao price for the same model. The eBay seller is consistently and incrementally raising the eBay listing price. I wonder when/where the eBay price increases will stop.
> 
> SDF


Probably a dropshipper stalking on us, preying on the weak hahahaha. If it was the ETA, I wouldn't mind. Do you happen to own any homage watches similar to this price range under any China watch factory? Clasp is a thing many factories typically forgo despite the watch specs (ceramiz bezel, 200m WR minimum, sapphire, seagull clones of ETAs, etc).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks good! Without any real-life pics I just wonder about the finish. Also, less than 400$ for an ETA 2824 is quite cheap, might be an asian clone instead of a real ETA


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

There are a lot of real life pics if you go to the feedback area of the listing on TB.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Farhat said:


> Probably a dropshipper stalking on us, preying on the weak hahahaha. If it was the ETA, I wouldn't mind. Do you happen to own any homage watches similar to this price range under any China watch factory? Clasp is a thing many factories typically forgo despite the watch specs (ceramiz bezel, 200m WR minimum, sapphire, seagull clones of ETAs, etc).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I own a few watches in this price range. Each watch (homage or not) has its own strengths and weaknesses.

SDF


----------



## gsaronni (Apr 6, 2010)

For the price I think is better option Tiger Concept watches


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Blitzzz said:


> There are a lot of real life pics if you go to the feedback area of the listing on TB.


Do you have a link? I can`t find the feedback page..


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I found the pictures and there is even a GMT with what appears to be a bakelite insert and great lume!!! The patina s not as bright as in the render pictures but still yellow, I am sure the dial could be changed though. I need that gmt... Anyone know how diffcult it is to order from taobao?


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> I found the pictures and there is even a GMT with what appears to be a bakelite insert and great lume!!! The patina s not as bright as in the render pictures but still yellow, I am sure the dial could be changed though. I need that gmt... Anyone know how diffcult it is to order from taobao?


From your judgement of those photos, do you think the bracelet has solid end links? And of quality?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Farhat said:


> From your judgement of those photos, do you think the bracelet has solid end links? And of quality?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Find the San Martin store on TB. There are many photos and comments in the feedback. I think the bracelet is the weak point.


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi guys, my name's Scotty. I'm from the UK but I live and work over here in Shenzhen China.

I collect vintage and vintage styled Chinese watches.

Today I received the San Martin vintage diver which I actually bought second hand (practically new) for 1000rmb.

I have to say, the quality is quite excellent.
Mine has the Seagull ST2130 movement. I'm a big advocator of original seagull movements since being here in China as all of mine run excellent. Certainly better than a random copy ETA movement.

One thing I'm quite pleasantly surprised with this watch is the bezel. It's uni-directional, has 2 clicks per minute, no free play and it's tight (in a good way).

The case is stainless steel and has a lightly brushed finish with polished sides. The point where the finishes meet is sharp and we'll executed.

The large crown is a screw down type with a strong and reassuring thread. The winding action is nice and smooth. Hacking works great.

The super domed crystal is mega. It's like a bubble on the watch, I love it. It's saphire and not acrylic.

The face is a lovely Matt black. Slightly charcoal. The Lume is really strong and a yellow/green color.

The bracelet has brushed solid steel links with outer plates (ala Rolex 6200). The quality is really not bad at all. The removable links have threaded bolts with tiny flat head screw ends, which I like because it's easy to adjust.

The clasp appears to be a cast part and not machined or hand tooled. However it's strong and not easy to open.

Mine also came with a lovely khaki nato and it was delivered in a mini flight case style box.

I'll take more photos of any details you guys want to inspect closer, just let me know what you'd like to see or know about.

I've only had it for a day so far so I can't report on the accuracy yet but if all is well I'll probably end up ordering their vintage GMT homage too at this rate.


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

In case and bubble


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Really nice Scotty!
Always wondered if these watches are easily available on stores there?


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Sorry guys just figured out how to use Photobucket hahaha.

See if this works


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

cuica said:


> Really nice Scotty!
> Always wondered if these watches are easily available on stores there?


No, not available in high Street shops. You would need to order one from their taobao store. I get the feeling these are hand assembled to order at a decent watch factory because the quality is great.

And I've seen a lot of shoddy watches over here. Absolutely bucket loads of naff copies...


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh, the saphire crystal on mine is coated too. Has a nice blue reflection to it.....


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Had it out on the Khaki Nato this morning. Enjoying this watch a lot. It's keeping time well too. Less than 5 seconds per day.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

its a nice piece - im not sure im too keen on "vintage diver" actually on the dial. there seems to be lots of homages to Rolexs (?Rolexi?) new and vintage at this price point, a compare over all different models - This one, tissel, tiger concept - would be really useful


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

@yngwiescott, thanks for the review and pics! can you measure the lug to lug (not lug width) and case diameter when you get a chance? Thanks!


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Sorry for the mega late reply to this.
The lug to lug length is 48mm
The case diameter is 38mm

BTW, I just got my hands on their vintage GMT model too.

I'll try post some pics if I remember how to do it



studiompd said:


> @yngwiescott, thanks for the review and pics! can you measure the lug to lug (not lug width) and case diameter when you get a chance? Thanks!


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Already had this on for a trip from Hong Kong to Denmark and back and it's great. Haven't had it off the wrist since I got it.

Now considering to get their 62MAS model too.......

Dear oh dear lol


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dunno about the quality, but the name has a great ring to it: "Submariner"! And "GMT Master," Yowza, marketing genius! Quite original!


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

https://www.dhgate.com/product/san-...d=505827698729099266#s1-1-1b;searl|3413639680


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Is that a crack in the bezel insert at 1:00?

I really, really like the GMT. It seems like a lot for that movement. I have the LTM 62MAS from the same manufacturer and I'm very impressed with the quality.



yngwiescott said:


>


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I would like this more if this didn't have fauxtina. I just hate yellow.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm too nervous to drop that sort of money on a Chinese supplied watch, but I fully trust that the quality is there. Thing is, that's higher than I paid for my (much missed) Steinhart. I just feel more comfortable with a longer standing brand. 

I'm really not sold on those bracelets with the screw links protruding from the edge... I find them quite distracting in photos. Thoughts?

Trying to scrape together some coin for a tiger sharks model, with the sandwich dial. More pics of the blue would be great. 

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Techme said:


> Is that a crack in the bezel insert at 1:00?
> 
> I really, really like the GMT. It seems like a lot for that movement. I have the LTM 62MAS from the same manufacturer and I'm very impressed with the quality.


Good catch.....sure looks like it.


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

Techme said:


> Is that a crack in the bezel insert at 1:00?
> 
> I really, really like the GMT. It seems like a lot for that movement. I have the LTM 62MAS from the same manufacturer and I'm very impressed with the quality.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a little crack in the bezel. I got this second hand because SM were all sold out. Only paid 1000rmb (about 100GBP) for it though and the little crack kind of goes ok with the vintage vibe anyway so I really don't mind.

Came with box, cards, leather strap, bracelette etc....

The crack is particularly noticable in this photo because of the angle and lighting too.


----------



## yngwiescott (Dec 1, 2017)

sledgod said:


> I'm too nervous to drop that sort of money on a Chinese supplied watch, but I fully trust that the quality is there. Thing is, that's higher than I paid for my (much missed) Steinhart. I just feel more comfortable with a longer standing brand.
> 
> I'm really not sold on those bracelets with the screw links protruding from the edge... I find them quite distracting in photos. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Supposed to be like vintage plate and rivets. Ala Rolex sub #6200


----------



## Lotos (Oct 3, 2018)

Is this watch still in production? I can't find an online vendor for it anywhere.


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably one of the better Sub homages out there. They actually offer a different version currently through AliExpress that looks more like a current Sub. The quality I've heard is very good for the price.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Lotos said:


> Is this watch still in production? I can't find an online vendor for it anywhere.


Check out the WR Watches website ...they are back in stock, but in limited numbers ...

Regards,


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

This one looks good.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-ST...e-Style-Sub-Wristwatch-ETA-2824-/183974836746

SDF


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

SanDiegoFan said:


> This one looks good.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-ST...e-Style-Sub-Wristwatch-ETA-2824-/183974836746
> 
> SDF


Did you just post an ebay link to your own auction?


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Disguise said:


> Did you just post an ebay link to your own auction?


The seller just happens to be local.

SDF


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Where I can find the watch ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Where I can find the watch ?


Taobao or AliExpress.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

do you have a link ?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

https://wrwatches.com/collections/heimdallr/products/heimdallr-sub-homage

The San Martin steel sub is sold out on the WR Watches site, but this Heimdallr is pretty much the same thing, $190...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

SirPaulGerman said:


> do you have a link ?


I'm pretty sure that this particular San Martin was a small production run model that no longer is in stock anywhere.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> https://wrwatches.com/collections/heimdallr/products/heimdallr-sub-homage
> 
> The San Martin steel sub is sold out on the WR Watches site, but this Heimdallr is pretty much the same thing, $190...


To my eyes, this Heimdallr looks like an homage to a modern sub, not to a vintage one.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

*shrug*

You take what's offered, not what you wish was offered, or find some other offering...

I went with a San Martin 6105 in bronze. If I was into the Sub design, I'd also be looking at the 62MAS homages.

Guy was asking for a link. I provided one. If it's not what they are looking for, good luck to them.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

San Martin still make these? I saw 2 new ones with this dial on eBay today.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

14 month old post ... 

Yes, they still make these, it's their model SN004. They fixed the problem with the bracelet and took out that Submariner text off the dial, thank goodness. It's a lovely watch on its own without the reference to some obscure dive watch from the 1960's or whatever.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Newnice said:


> 14 month old post ...
> 
> Yes, they still make these, it's their model SN004. They fixed the problem with the bracelet and took out that Submariner text off the dial, thank goodness. It's a lovely watch on its own without the reference to some obscure dive watch from the 1960's or whatever.


Thanks,this is the one I was talking about. It still says Submariner on the dial









SanMartin Watch SUBMARINER Swiss AR Sapphire V1 NH35 Automatic Mechanical 20Bar | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SanMartin Watch SUBMARINER Swiss AR Sapphire V1 NH35 Automatic Mechanical 20Bar at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks,this is the one I was talking about. It still says Submariner on the dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to the San Martin URL you will see that indeed it is different
look here for model SN004-G ... and they only want $230 for the watch


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tss88 said:


> If you go to the San Martin URL you will see that indeed it is different
> look here for model SN004-G ... and they only want $230 for the watch
> View attachment 15658568


Thanks,I like the original version of this watch best:



Farhat said:


> Anyone bought this before? How's the quality? I am really interested in this San Martin Submariner Homage.
> 
> Comes in 2 dial types (circle and numbered indices applied at 3, 6, 9th hour markers) and 2 movements.
> 
> ...


I like this version with the original SM logo and signed crown best.It looks more like a vintage diver than the newer ones. Plus it has lug holes. Wish the new ones had them.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks,I like the original version of this watch best:


I like this ... almost looks like a different watch ... sloped bezel and insert, domed crystal ...
You would have to hunt down one of these ... thanx for the information, I will have to keep an eye out


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I have seen several San martin Subby homages, but not one like that. What's more that watch isn't on any other sites that I can see, including their own. Sorry, but I would never wear a watch with HOMAGE printed on the dial. They make a nice vintage diver, and they also make some very good proper Subby homages. Finally, I have never seen them use a Seagull movement either.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Love the domed crystal on the original version.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> Love the domed crystal on the original version.


Looks gorgeous.
So the newer version does not have it?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

SILES89 said:


> Looks gorgeous.
> So the newer version does not have it?


Actually,in this video it looks like it does.


----------



## crownout (Oct 20, 2019)

Just saw this thread now.

I remember around 12 years ago the Bond Sub homage by MKII that was all the rage then. That was way too expensive for me. The San Martin one looks just as good but at a good price.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

SILES89 said:


> Looks gorgeous.
> So the newer version does not have it?


the newer one DOES have a domed crystal, but it's not as extreme as that original one. it's a very subtle dome.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

turdbogls said:


> the newer one DOES have a domed crystal, but it's not as extreme as that original one. it's a very subtle dome.


We’re talking about the SN004g, yeah? I have the most recent one and the crystal is double domed. It’s roughly the same amount of dome as you see on the Squalematic, for example.


----------



## crownout (Oct 20, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> the newer one DOES have a domed crystal, but it's not as extreme as that original one. it's a very subtle dome.


Are there any profile pics of what you mean?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

crownout said:


> Are there any profile pics of what you mean?


----------



## crownout (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks. It looks like the crystal has now been made to be more like the original watch the homage is based on. That had a crystal that wasn't too raised.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

crownout said:


> Thanks. It looks like the crystal has now been made to be more like the original watch the homage is based on. That had a crystal that wasn't too raised.


Sounds right to me. The crystal has a very small box-like section at the bottom and then a gentle curve up to the apex. It’s actually pretty subtle.


----------



## crownout (Oct 20, 2019)

Is it saphire?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

crownout said:


> Is it saphire?


Yes.


----------

